# Anyone who has regained reality please post here



## Ty010 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok, so basically I started taking prozac about a month ago, and about 3 weeks into taking it I've felt like I've been getting somewhat better.

Now heres the question. Is this me maintaining reality again? Or is this the medication kicking in? I've only been taking 10mg of prozac, but I will probably up it by another 10 in a week.

I feel like I'm getting better, but what I'm asking is.

Will I get better? Or will I be trapped in that stage where I feel like I'm "getting better" and I'm really not.

Halpppp


----------



## Ty010 (Feb 10, 2009)

No one?


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Feeling like you are getting better is a great sign. You'll probably have setbacks - pretty much every recovery does. But it sounds like you are headed in the right direction. Recovery is a long process - you may be in the 'getting better' stage for quite a while - but you really are getting better, not just feeling like it.


----------



## Ty010 (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks alot, I hope I eventually get better.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

reality. what happens when you find the reality you werent looking for?


----------



## HippieDude (Mar 22, 2009)

I have regained my grip on reality all due to Zoloft (DP / Anxiety Is a chemical imbalance. Anti-depressants work to restore the imbalance). 
If you in fact are getting better you won't notice much until a couple of months pass. Once this time has passed you will do something which would of caused you an anxiety attack In the past and you will only then notice the difference and have a huge  on your face.


----------



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

to me getting better is thinking about DP less and less everyday, until eventually you will no longer need to "check in" to see if you are feeling it because it will no longer bother you. It will be a distant memory, you will shrug your shoulders when you remember and go on with your day. Good Luck.


----------



## HippieDude (Mar 22, 2009)

I should also add....That you need to also push yourself to do the things you did Pre-DP so you can get back to normal!! If you just sit at home all day with DP It will just get worse..... Normal people....Without any mental disorder ....If they stay at home all day they will get depressed and many even develop anxiety from just sitting home all day. I know some people with social anxiety and all they do Is stay at home and avoid people. And they are not trying to do anything about It to get better.... you have to push yourself!! and the meds helped me a huge deal with that push!!


----------



## ShiftyCat (Jun 18, 2008)

im back. number one thing i kept saying in my head was, "i dont care anymore." I just thought if this was the way life was then i was gonna have fun and forget about it. it soon went away. there is no different dp. people need to get that. it really is a vicious thought habit combined with a powerful defense mechanism that every living thing has.


----------



## Chillwynston (Apr 3, 2009)

ShiftyCat said:


> im back. number one thing i kept saying in my head was, "i dont care anymore." I just thought if this was the way life was then i was gonna have fun and forget about it. it soon went away. there is no different dp. people need to get that. it really is a vicious thought habit combined with a powerful defense mechanism that every living thing has.


Thats exactly what I did...Ignorance is bliss!!!! Treat it like an emotion, I could feel sad all day if I thought, I would, so just dont!!


----------

